# Everybody likes new pictures



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 10, 2009)




----------



## krystalclear (Sep 10, 2009)

Great belly!


----------



## Esther (Sep 10, 2009)

I sure do


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 11, 2009)

krystalclear said:


> Great belly!



It's shrinking, but it's still there haha


----------



## Melian (Sep 11, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> It's shrinking, but it's still there haha



How much are you trying to lose?

The new pics are looking good :happy:


----------



## Love.Metal (Sep 11, 2009)

My-oh-my...

You look fan-fucking-tastic, Darling.

*drools*

Love the body, adore the smile ;]

Perfection

<3


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 11, 2009)

Melian said:


> How much are you trying to lose?
> 
> The new pics are looking good :happy:



I'd like to be around 250. I've been hovering around 300 for a month or so now, though.

And it's not about body image for me, but rather just a fight against the inevitable diabetic history of my family.

Hiking has been really good for me.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 11, 2009)

Love.Metal said:


> My-oh-my...
> 
> You look fan-fucking-tastic, Darling.
> 
> ...



Perfection only applies to you, my dear.

So glad you're back around these parts.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 17, 2009)

Here comes round 2


----------



## chicken legs (Sep 18, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> [



YUmmm i love new pics...thanks:eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 24, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> YUmmm i love new pics...thanks:eat2:



You're very welcome


----------



## JenFromOC (Sep 24, 2009)

OMG...bald...and a belly :wubu:


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Sep 24, 2009)

You are such a cutie and I love your smile :wubu:


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Sep 24, 2009)

You look cute in a beanie hat. I am jealous. I look like crap in beanies or any other hat for that matter. I guess you either got a head for hats or you ain't.


----------



## Melian (Sep 24, 2009)

He has a head?? Never noticed....


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 24, 2009)

Melian said:


> He has a head?? Never noticed....



You know my mind is as full and beautiful as my belly, so don't deny it. 

Thanks everyone else for the compliments! Think I'm gonna take another round soon.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 25, 2009)

You're too freakin' cute!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 26, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> You're too freakin' cute!



Hopefully not to a fault


----------



## kinkykitten (Sep 27, 2009)

Aww you so gorgeous! Amazing belly!!  Love the tight top ones! Very tasty :eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Sep 28, 2009)

Dancing in the rain at the Riverdeck:


----------



## SanDiega (Sep 28, 2009)

chubloverUK86 said:


> You look cute in a beanie hat. I am jealous. I look like crap in beanies or any other hat for that matter. I guess you either got a head for hats or you ain't.



I believe he is wearing a fitted cap backwards. He looks good regardless.


----------



## chubloverUK86 (Sep 29, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> I believe he is wearing a fitted cap backwards. He looks good regardless.



It's funny you should say that. I looked at the picture quite intensely before I made my comment. I was a bit undecided whether it was a beanie or a cap, seeing as the other guys are wearing caps. It kinda looked more like a beanie style material. Seeing as I look crap in hats, I don't wear them and am not an authority on them.

lol That means you have to forgive me! But you're right, he looks good in it whatever it actually is.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes, it is a backwards fitted hat with a brim.

Thanks for all the compliments also.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2009)

Just took some photos today, so I thought I'd share.

It's so beautiful outside.


----------



## Deanna (Oct 25, 2009)

You are delicious!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2009)

Deanna said:


> You are delicious!



Why thank you


----------



## SanDiega (Oct 25, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Just took some photos today, so I thought I'd share.
> 
> It's so beautiful outside.



Your tummy is sticking out a little


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 26, 2009)

A little recap of your pics

Cute, BELLLY, Belly, Grrrr belly, Cute, Fun, Belly, Grrr Belly, Nice Teeth, Fun, Fun, Fun, Fun, Fun, Cute, Cute, Cute, Sopranos


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't even notice the belly hang until you guys pointed it out.

:blush:


----------



## OneHauteMama (Oct 27, 2009)

You always have such cute, drool-worthy pics, hun... :smitten:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you for all of your kindness


----------



## happytinygal (Oct 28, 2009)

:bow:Ah you just look mmmmm amazing love alllll of your pictures:happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 29, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> :bow:Ah you just look mmmmm amazing love alllll of your pictures:happy:



You are too kind. Are you new to these parts?

If so, welcome.


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 1, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> You are too kind. Are you new to these parts?
> 
> If so, welcome.


your welcome:happy:
and thank you for the warm welcome 
once again amazing pic. there is a god:bow:


----------



## Tracii (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome pics NJ! You are so darn cute too.:wubu:
The peeking belly pics drive me nutz I love that.
Anyway cute, handsome AND a sexy belly what else is there in this world?
Oh yeah keep posting pics too.*drool*


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 2, 2009)

Some halloween pics:


----------



## happytinygal (Nov 2, 2009)

Ah nice costume looking real real good:happy:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 17, 2009)

happytinygal said:


> Ah nice costume looking real real good:happy:



The tequila was a good accessory


----------



## Melian (Nov 17, 2009)

Your friends' costumes are terrible, but you look great


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 17, 2009)

Melian said:


> Your friends' costumes are terrible, but you look great



Hey, I like the flapper look and I can't hate on the cowboy because I just wore a cowboy hat lazily for halloween like 3 years in a row. Also, didn't you notice Patty Mayonnaise? I thought that costume was pretty clever.


----------



## Melian (Nov 18, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Also, didn't you notice Patty Mayonnaise? I thought that costume was pretty clever.



I have no idea who that is....


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 18, 2009)

Melian said:


> I have no idea who that is....



Ah, yes, you're Canadian. You don't know the glories of Doug.


----------



## Melian (Nov 19, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Ah, yes, you're Canadian. You don't know the glories of Doug.



Oh, actually we DID get that show, but it was the same timeslot as X-Men. So yeah, I never saw Doug. LOL.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 22, 2009)

My shirt had a big hole in it, so I decided to help it out


----------



## Tracii (Nov 22, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.:smitten:


----------



## chicken legs (Nov 23, 2009)

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:eat2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 23, 2009)

Should I take it as a good sign that the first two replies were gutteral sounds haha


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Nov 23, 2009)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Should I take it as a good sign that the first two replies were gutteral sounds haha



I believe you should sir...

add my mmmmmmmmm to the others lol


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 30, 2009)

Some more for good measure:


----------



## SanDiega (Nov 30, 2009)

hot.
+1 for the visible vape


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Nov 30, 2009)

SanDiega said:


> hot.
> +1 for the visible vape



shhh don't blow up my spot


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 19, 2009)

I was recently taken hostage by terrorists

(or my crazy army ranger best friend who is home for the holidays)






Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 22, 2009)

Just waking up and enjoying the winter wonderland. There's 14 inches of snow on the ground!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's some new ones from last night. Happy New Year's!


----------



## ChubbyDucky (Jan 4, 2010)

Love the pictures, you're looking fantastic


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jan 6, 2010)

ChubbyDucky said:


> Love the pictures, you're looking fantastic



Thank you so much.


----------

